# French Jobs in London?



## 007vancouver (Jun 20, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I need some advice on how to find French language jobs in London. I'm bilingual (English/French) and will be travelling over from Quebec at the beginning of August. Also, any recommendations on good areas to live & hang out would be great, I'm 29/male/musician/sociable kind of guy.

Thanks,
G


----------



## Lenna (Jun 20, 2011)

Hello! have a look at Top Language Jobs; Multilingual jobs & Bilingual Jobs in London & UK, you should be able to find something there. How long do you intend to stay in London? The kind of job that you can find will largely depend on that. Is it only for a few months? Also, if you are bilingual, it may be a good idea to also look for English language jobs.
Also, can you give more info about what kind of place are you looking for in London and what is your budget? There are lots of great areas to live in, but it depends on your priorities.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

If you're going to need a visa in order to make the move, your best bet might be to look for jobs in your field where the extra language would be an advantage but not your main selling point. You'll be up against the same issue as the Americans going to France. London is full of young French people who do not need visas in order to live and work there. There is also a distinct bias in favor of "French French" rather than "Canadian French" if you're looking to do something like teach the language.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## FletcherD (Jun 25, 2011)

French Canadians can certainly use their skills abroad though, as long as French is taught in a standard way, in the same way that a Canadian could teach English. As for jobs you might get some good leads at expathiring. com.

Fletch.


----------



## rwarren4 (Jul 8, 2011)

You will find quite a lot of fairly ignorant people who maintain that Canadian French is somehow not French and who haven't twigged that there is probably more regional variation between different types of UK English - Jordies, Welshmen and Aberdonians all speak English, after all - than there is between an educated Quebecois and an educated Frenchman. It's mostly a question of accent and if you told a New Zealander in a pub that the language he was speaking wasn't English you'd be rightly accused of having provoked an argument.

I find it very irritating, substantially untrue but, nonetheless, a prejudice that might militate against finding work. The previous posters point that there are lots of young French people in the UK who don't need a visa and are willing to teach French is worth listening to even if his or her aside a out Canadian French was Bol##oks


----------



## Jahlian (Feb 1, 2012)

*Work experience abroad*

Salut ! 

I honeslty think that companies in London do not care about "French French" or "Canadian French". It's all the same. But the problem is that too many people here speak French, so there is almost no job opportunities for us. By the way I am French and currently doing an IT internship in London. 

I tried and sent multiples applications to companies in London from France, but it was a big failure! I wasted so much time doing this!! I finally realised that thousands of young people from all over the world dream of doing a job in London (and of course thousands of French-speaking people). That is why I have chosen to ask that placement agency to find a placement for me (I have found it thanks to Internship In London).

Bref, pas facile de trouver sans organisme de placement quand on parle français !
Je te souhaite bonne chance!


----------



## Thom1085 (Jan 16, 2012)

Can I just ask, does it have to be London? Things are so competitive there now. You might be far better off trying in another UK city. There may be more demand for your skills. It will also be far less expensive to live in general.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Thom1085 said:


> Can I just ask, does it have to be London? Things are so competitive there now. You might be far better off trying in another UK city. There may be more demand for your skills. It will also be far less expensive to live in general.





> I honeslty think that companies in London do not care about "French French" or "Canadian French". It's all the same. But the problem is that too many people here speak French, so there is almost no job opportunities for us. By the way I am French and currently doing an IT internship in London.



The thread is over 6 months old.


----------

